# new ones



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

These are a few I put together recently. We have bubble gum, panky disco, chupacabra, and the ambassador.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Nice*

I like the one on the far right


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I like the second from the right "the chupacabra?"


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! I think I have more fun naming them than making them. The ambassador has a slanted concave head in a tube shape that will cause some good commotion on the surface.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice lures like the one on the right the best


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

MissKristy said:


> Nice lures like the one on the right the best


 
Everyone along the Gulf Coast knows that a predominantly blue pattern works great for most species here. That 7in little lure will land just about anything under 350#. 

Let me know when you want to get up together and pour a couple few heads. I'm always up for new inspiration!


----------

